# Called Springfield today. (UPDATE)



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Spoke with a nice gal by the name of Debbie. Asked if there was a way I could swap out the grips on my new Micro Compcat Operator. The wife thought for the $$$$ I spent for the gun, the grips should match. The left was much lighter than the right.

Debbie said no problem, we'll get a new pair sent out under warranty. Very pleasant experience.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Just an update, new grips came yesterday! Funny, they were the same shades as the ones that originally came with the gun!!! Oh well, now I have a spare set in case!

And how quickley they were shipped, I'm impreessed.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Debby is the best

AFS


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

My phone call to Springfield went like yours, positive results.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Springfield is the only gun manufacturer I've called and the rep gave me his phone ext to call if I have any further questions. Very professional and helpful. :smt023 Not so with any Sig, S&W or Ruger rep because I've had function issues with all of them. It's too bad SA doesn't saturate the market with ads like Glock. I think the SA XD line is a quality firearm.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

IIRC, XD is SA's biggest seller right now.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

dosborn said:


> IIRC, XD is SA's biggest seller right now.


They can't make them fast enough. :smt033


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

getting the same color the second time around. That sounds like my luck..LOL!


----------

